# Skid Steer Snow Tires - SIMA 2016 PROMO



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to see if there's any interest in me putting together some kind of a promo for skid steer snow tire packages picked up at the SIMA Show in Rhode Island this June.

If there's enough interest I could bring a trailer load out. I'd need there to be several sets pre-sold for it to be worth bringing a trailer load out.

For those that don't know, we have a HD 19.5" wheel package and a HD 22.5" wheel package, with 34" and 37" tires respectively. Huge increase in traction, it's night and day compared to regular skid steer tires.

If you guys are interested I'll put something together. Just let me know.

This could also be a good opportunity for a dealer to get a stock order (5+ sets) and save on shipping - just let me know if you're interested in being a dealer.


----------



## Gglandscape (Aug 27, 2016)

I won't be at sima, but I'm interested in a set of tires for my jd 328d. I'm guessing the 22.5 s would be best. I'm located in williamston, mi. 48895. It's near lansing. Can you call me or email. 6165600790. [email protected]

Alec.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

Can you ship to Canada


----------

